# Volume Changes On Its Own



## Like Butta (Jul 21, 2006)

My friend also has the same problem
if I make the sound a tiny bit quieter, it doesn't stop making the volume lower
and at random times it might make it louder, or not change volume if i try to make it louder
(these things don't happen 100% of the time though)

All the wires are in correctly
Do i have to buy new speakers? or a sound card?


----------



## 8210GUY (Aug 29, 2006)

My only suggestion at this time is a stab in the dark, but does it happen between different applications ?
I'm just wondering if certain applications have their own preset because there is more than 1 volume control, there is the main one for the whole PC by the clock, then some applications have the option to change the volume as well, could this be whats happening here ?


----------



## Like Butta (Jul 21, 2006)

what do you mean they have their own preset?
I think this only happens with the volume controller thing.. its like wired to the sub and sits in front of my monitor
but i cant ignore it because it turns on the speakers


----------



## 8210GUY (Aug 29, 2006)

Well for example if you launch a media player you will see it has it's own volume slider, and thats on top of any physical volume controls you may have or the volume control by your clock on the task bar, thats what I'm wondering if it may be affecting other things, another possible thing is different things can be recorded at different volumes, I can take a ringtone and make it louder so when you play them without touching any volume control one will come out louder than the other, bit like the adverts blaring out on the telly after watching a quiet program if you follow me.


----------



## Like Butta (Jul 21, 2006)

umm.. in other words.. your suggesting that.. =p


----------



## 8210GUY (Aug 29, 2006)

I guess I'm saying check the volume in the application your running whatever in that comes out to loud, otherwise my only thought is that they were recorded at a louder volume when they were done, in which case apart from adjusting the volume to suit I'm not sure there is a way round it.


----------



## Like Butta (Jul 21, 2006)

no its not like, 1 song is loud, next is quiet
or winamp plays loud and itunes is quiet

during the songs, volume can change randomly or upon a slight decrease in volume


----------



## 8210GUY (Aug 29, 2006)

Oh right, not come across that before, best guess from me at this time then would be a poor recording ?
But if this is happening say in the middle of playing back a track on a CD then I think further thoughts are required, but unfortunately I'm stumped at this time, I'll see if anyone else has any better ideas, hope you get it sorted.


----------



## STINEHART (Jan 1, 2004)

Just have patience. Someone will try to figure out soon.


----------



## STINEHART (Jan 1, 2004)

Are you turning the speaker knob down or a virtual sound level on the computer.?


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

I never really see this before either, I would barrow a friends speakers just to try but I doubt its that.

I would reinstall the sound cards or onboard sound drivers also.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

i have not struck it before either try updating the codecs


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

try this
http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=66022&package_id=63808


----------



## Like Butta (Jul 21, 2006)

physically changing an external speaker volume adjuster


----------



## MaverickUK (Sep 9, 2005)

First, try resetting your CMOS/BIOS (make sure you note all the settings you currently have, so you can revert back to them if need be).

Second, test out the same applications on ANOTHER pair of speakers that are known to be working. If still you have the problem, re-install your sound card drivers (make sure you get the correct one) - if still the problem is around, as it's not a known problem you should maybe try a format if you don't have a lot of valuable things on your hard drive. If still the problem exists, the problem lies either within your BIOS or your hardware is faulty.


----------



## FreoHeaveho (Aug 22, 2006)

psu? power regulation issues? Amplification even at low levels requires stable regulation.


----------



## 8210GUY (Aug 29, 2006)

I know from experience that volume knobs can become dirty etc causing irregular responses when turning it up or down with crackling etc, often a sign of dry solder joints, I personally think we need clarification as to whether this happens when music is playing on it's own, or does it only do it when you physically touch\turn the volume knob ?
I suggest if it is the latter your hardware needs checking out, I've seen numerous volume control problems caused because of dry solder joints.


----------



## Like Butta (Jul 21, 2006)

I think 8210 could be right
I have no idea how i am gonna clean this or whatever though
its like a wheel sticking out the side


----------



## 8210GUY (Aug 29, 2006)

TBH if your not into electronics at the component level and soldering then it wont be something I'd recommend you try, and if it is new enough they make them as disposable units these days anyway, if your lucky you may be able to simply get a new volume switch, BUT, because we now live in a disposable society if you aren't able to do this yourself then you may quickly find it's cheaper to bin and replace than it is to repair, but at least try some small electrical places and see if they will give a quote for it, you may get lucky and find someone still dealing in the old ways, but they are a dying breed, but I'm assuming it only does it when you touch the volume knob by your response ?


----------



## FreoHeaveho (Aug 22, 2006)

Firstly, any monkey can solder - no offence to anyone intended. IF it is a dry joint, then all you really need to do is to reheat the solder, but flux or a cleanning fluid with new solder would be better.

I think the best first aid is to get an electrical contact cleaner and spray that is the pot/dial. Although this is common, i think it has something more to do with the power regulation of the amp.


----------

